# Bronze level dog class



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

So we've graduated from puppy class to bronze, this week was our first class....a bit manic with some new faces but we did very well.

Max is now 6 months and doing very nicely with sits, downs, waits, stays, out of sight stays and recalls, waits at a gate to be opened then called through, will leave toys when told, waits to be told he can eat, sits by the back door to be let out, is 100% clean in the house, high fives and will spin and walk through my legs, our newest trick is I hide my keys and he finds them! Very useful for me!!........I'm having the best fun ever since losing my collies! 

I love my cockapoo!

Sam x. :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

What a lovely post. I have just started obedience classes with Tilly, even though she is very good with most things her recall wouldn't be the best. 

Hope she's as good as ur little puppy when she has a few sessions compleat. 


Jeanie x


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Most impressed: Benson is getting there (tongue in cheek moment) He does sit when told (only if holding a treat) and if you are he will sit till you give it to him, then he's off. recall is intermittant depends on his mood, but he is getting there, he will go down again only if holding treat, everything is one big game,if I want him to drop whatever he has picked up he shouldnt he runs off and waits me to chase him, mind you he soon dropped my perfume bottle when the top came off and he got a mouthfull, breath was nice smelling for a while!! AS stated he is getting there (in my dreams!!)


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow Max sounds brilliant!! Kipper has just gone up to the beginners course after his "puppy foundation" course. We had the first one last week. He's a quick learner, but we haven't done stay at a distance or out of sight.... did you do that at your course, or on your own? I need to do a few more new things at home I think.....the key hunt sounds like a very useful idea. How did you get him to do that?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sounds as if Max will zoom through bronze! Have done bronze, silver and gold with all of mie - but yet to start with Kiki - once she recovers from being spayed I aim to enroll her.
I have taught all of the above...
In general the thing that most people do not pass on is the one minute stay, owner in sight. Out of sight stay is gold level. 
Good luck - the more training you do with your dog the more fun you will have together!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm currently working Willow towards silver and the trainers say I can have a go at gold at the same time. Currently failing on walking under control on lead- weirdly she does it pretty well off lead and greeting people without jumping up is a struggle. We also struggle with play cus I can't get her interested in toys at training!! All the rest of silver is good and the gold stuff is coming along! We've got our puppy test next week with the small one so we'll be working towards bronze then! So far we don't have any of the bronze stuff sorted so you're doing really really well!! Good luck with your test!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you, I'm pleased with him.

The key trick was broken down then built up over two days. First target work so he puts his nose on my hand, then I hold the keys, he touches them, then I put the keys on the floor, again he touches them, inbetween all this I give him a treat. Then we play fetch with them, then I put them somewhere like on a low shelf, still playing fetch/ find, then get him to sit 
put of sight and put them in the same place each time so he knows where to go, then different places but close by...then it builds from there, so far he will check around the lounge to find them, under cushions, on shleves, next to the fire, on window sill...next is to make the area bigger by introducing the kitchen too....I love watching him work it out. When he finds them now he gets a special toy which is either a squeaky ball or a tuggy rather than treats.
Ooo I'm going to practise the 1 min stay.....that sounds like a good challenge for us, I've never timed it before. 
X


----------

